# Backing Up FreeBSD With Tivoli Storage Manager



## rami_bachar (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi,

Just wanted to share a link from my blog regarding this issue


http://www.suse.co.il/?page_id=290


----------



## DeLF (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi there,

Great post! However, IBM only seem to provide 64-bit RPMs on the URL you posted. Are you able to give me the exact URLs for the 32-bit RPMs you used[]?

  -Alex


----------

